# NEED SOME ADVICE FROM ALL YOU " KATKINGS "



## Tadpole (Apr 8, 2005)

Hello all .... i have been catfishing for a couple years now and i'm really ready for some changes and to try some new methods and hope some of you can post some tips for me. First off i have mostly bank fished lakes in the central Ohio area for cats and also a couple times in the Hocking and Muskingum rivers. For the most part my typical night of catfishing includes putting on an egg sinker then a swivel and finally a leader of line to a 1/0 kahle hook, i usually bait up with raw shrimp, nightcrawlers and have used frozen cut shad.
My question is .... what kind of rigs are best for fishing lakes from the bank, the slip rig with an egg sinker or should i be using a 3-way rig with 2 swivels where the line can run free through the other swivel that has the sinker on the end of it ? also, what is the best way to fish live bait ? the other night i had some nice 4" - 5" suckers and tried them, i floated one under a bobber and had it hooked through the back behind the fin ( no luck ) and i also tried fishing one on bottom hooked through the tail section and again no luck. I have some great setups as far as rod/reel combos ( Abu-Garcia 6500C3 with #30 power pro line on a 7' Bass Pro Shops CatMaxx rod and also have another Abu Garcia 7000C3 on a Cabela's 8 1/2' KingKat rod ) 
anyways, i'm ready to catch some real catfish and need some advice ... should i be fishing rivers more or using live bait more or what. I have been catching some really nice #5-#7lb blue cats at Buckeye Lake all been on raw shrimp tipped with a crawlers and in the deeper parts of the lake.
Sorry for the long post .... hope to hear some replies from you veteran catfisherman, i know i could learn a lot from you guys.

... Ohh 1 more thing, what do you all think about having a lantern sitting right next to the bank where it's shining on the water ? I have had a few people tell me NO LIGHTS that it scares the fish off ... is this true ??

GOOD FISHIN !!!!!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

There are a million things you can do, but the one thing I've been doing this year that makes a HUGE difference is not using my clickers with my cut baits. I'm hooking up a ton more now.

Cutbaits and live baits have there place in time, the fish will tell you what they want. Most people will agree fresh bait is better than frozen bait. Theres way to much to say in just one post, and I'm by no means an expert on this. I've been catfishing for ever, but never as serious about it as I am now.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I cant give you any advice for lake fishing, I catch very few cats from lakes...I will tell you this, get a castnet and catch some shad, use them fresh and cut into chunks..For rivers search out the remote areas if you can..Look for bends in the rivers or creeks, bruspiles , trees and big rocks in the water...And dont be afriad to fish areas with lots of current...If the water in the rivers and creeks is fishable, may is a prime month, along with sept, and oct...I use a slip rig just like you, and sometimes have to use 8-ozs of weight to hold in heavy current..I use to use a lantern all the time, caught lots of big fish, so I dont think it hurts anything...You may want to click on the link to my website below catfishing rivers and creeks.


----------



## jfout (Apr 26, 2004)

I think the lantern thing is a old wives tale, I caught a 15 and 25 # this weekend with a lantern running full tilt. Another tip is to try out Circle hooks, don't get too anxious, and let the fish hook themselves. This is my opinion when fishing lakes it is alright to use bobbers, I know a few people that do with successful results, but in a river pin it to the bottom, no bobber,any how who needs a bobber when that big ole fish doubles that rod over  .Your setups are perfect though. Also check out this webpage this should help answer any of your questions it has helped me in the past.Here is OGF's member Katfish, aka Robbie's Web Page: http://katchaser.250free.com/index.html

Enjoy


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

Ok now I'm not one of the catkings on this board (more of a bass and muskie guy) but I do know a _little_ something about fishing for cats in lakes. One rig that works really well is to use a small float near the hook under the sinker in your current rig. This will keep your live or cut bait up off the bottom in lakes. You don't need this in a river due to the current but in a lake it'll improve your catch rate.

For bait I'd go with fresh cut or live bait using whatever the main forage is in the lake, likely shad.

Alright, that's all I know about cattin.

Steve


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

switch to bigger hooks, at least 4/0, circles if you are willing to try them, then go bigger yet. Use fresh shad as frozen never works as good in lakes. A fishing pal of mine once said when he gets tired of catching 5-10 pounders he'll hang it up. well, he said something like that anyway. lantern? used to use them but now a black light and a head lamp works just as good, keeps bugs down too. Am I a catking? nope but I know a little about lake fishing. sometimes the fish just don't want to eat what ya got.

bill


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I will vouch for Billy Da Gar Man, he does catch lots of lake channells. Fresh shad is the way to go. I actually get jealous , I dont think he & the Dipster ever get :S (That is my 1st & only compliment to you & Dip..... so dont get used to it.  )


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't know much except you have to keep going,most of the time the more you go the more fish you catch.Keep trying diff baits and larger hooks mite help  Good luck


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Me thinks you need to be really careful how you use the term "KATKING" around here...!
There's only one of those around here...oh yeah, my bad, I thought you were refering to "Da Catking"


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

First of all thanks Hook n Book for watchin my back ........  ... Now to the question at hand. I knew a little about bankin for cats since that's the only way I fish for them . The rig I find that works by FAR the best in lakes is the one Alter is talking about and the same one katfish shows in the thread about rigs for currents fishing for cats..... No current on lakes, but this rig allows you to adjust the depth of you bait simply by pulling out a few feet of line once in awhile. When you throw it out , you know you are on the bottom. Every so often pull out some line and your bait will rise. Sometimes the fish are at diffrent depths , especially channel cats and blue cats. This is a very DEADLY rig.....I use an 8/0 circle hook . Yes, it looks large, but even small channels will be caught. The big ones for sure  and I use a 3 ounce sinker on this rig......which is important so the line slips through the sinker easily while you are adjusting the amount of line you let out ..... Ya get all that ??? And one more thing , I only use nightcrawlers during this time.. But I've caught some monster cats using 4-6 crawlers at a time on them large hooks , when they would not touch cut baits..... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Lanterns are for women and wanna be catters...... Use a mini mag lite  and enjoy the stars at night........


----------



## Tadpole (Apr 8, 2005)

WOW .... Thanks so much for all the replies and great advise. It's funny because some of the things mentioned i have often thought i was maybe not doing the best way such as the usual 1/0 Kahle hooks i was using, i actually have some 5/0 Gamakatsu circle hooks in my tackle bag but have never tried them ( i kept thinkin' .. dang them things look too big ) I am definitely going to invest in a Betts cast net and learn to use it for getting fresh shad etc. I really think i'll do better if i start using fresh bait versus the frozen shad i been using. Hey " Fishman " i was curious about what you mentioned about not using your line out clickers, think you catch more not using them because there is no resisitence at all for fish to feel ?
I can't wait to try the rig you guys mentioned with a small float near the hook on the slip rig i currently use, what exactly do you guys use as the small float ... a really small slip float or what ?
Well again, THANKS so much for all the feedback, tips, and the web links. I am really looking forward to getting serious and going after some big cats this year. I am going to do more river fishing and since i live so close to the Hocking River i'm going to invest some time and see if i can find some good deep holes with lots of cover. Can anyone say if there is good catting on the Hocking River ???
Hey " FLATHUNTER " where exactly is the Pike Island tailwaters you show on your web page ? Me and a friend was planning on driving down to the Ohio River to fish for cats some day but have no idea where any good spots are ...

Thanks !!!!!! GOOD CATTIN'


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Im pretty sure when he said he does not use clickers he keeps his reel engaged and does not let any line out. Thats the way I do it when fishing circle hooks.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Just make sure you have HEAVY duty rod holders if you are going to turn the clicker off...... You will lose your rods..... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

5/0 circles are tiny...get some 8/0 Gammies...
Unless your rods are in a good rod holder ie: in a boat, use the clickers. No way bank fishing I would not leave the reel in freespool & clickers.


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

> what exactly do you guys use as the small float ... a really small slip float or what ?


For floats we found that floats designed for flyfishing worked real well. Of course the fly fishing guys call floats strike indicators  . I think the brand we've used are called "stike floaticators" or something like that. They are basically a small slip float where the line goes through the middle of the float. Try to use the smallest float that keeps your bait boyant. We experimented with different floats with different baits in clear water to see how the rigs looked in the water. The floats will keep live bait alive and frisky longer too. I think dad has switched to using circle hooks with this rig and that has worked real well for him.

I've only fished the Hocking for smallies but I know there are channel cats in there.

Steve


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I use one about 3 inches long and shaped like a torpedo . I bought a bunch at South Carolina last year..Yes, use a #8 hook . Alot of people look at them and think " No freakin way " .....but when it comes to circle hooks they work GREAT ...  I use the large floats because I use large live baits . They hold the bait off the bottom as well as cut baits.....katfish shows a good pic of one under the thread in this cattin section about rigs for current fishing for cats....... I haven't been able to find ones up here in Ohio like the ones I bought , but any styrofoam float will work.... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Like mrfishohio pointed out , and I can't stress this enough, number 5 is to small . You will miss alot of fish using them . You think they look too big ?? The 8/0 Gammies will look like a boat achor to you then . But if you want to catch fish on a regular basis , use the 8/0 and load up the bait on them... Heck , even small channel cats can swallow something you wouldn't think could fit in their mouths..... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I like the larger hooks too and it took me awhile to get use to them so much so that I used one on one rod and another smaller hook on the other and then I noticed no diff in hook ups at all... In lakes I use the style bobber that has small rubber bands on then so I can move it up and down my line with ease...
I am alwasy busy till June so can't say how the fishing is before that time frame...
GOOD LUCK !!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

If you have the right bank rod holders you do not have to use the clickers..The ones I have it would take a truck to pullthem from the ground..I use quantum bigcat heavy action rods..I think the rods would break before the rod holders came lose.


----------



## Tadpole (Apr 8, 2005)

HEY FLATHUNTER ..... where do i get some rod holders like your talking about ? i found some here at a local bait/tackle shop but they aren't what i'd call heavy duty at all. Please let me know where i can maybe purchace some better ones like your talking about ... with mine i have to keep my clickers on or i'd be taking a big chance of losing my rigs.

Thanks and GOOD CATTIN' !!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Mine were custom made at a rebar manufacturing shope..Click on link below to see them.

http://www.thefishfinder.com/members/jack/rodholders.html


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Those are really nice Jack...
I may have to have a few made up myself and I have the rebar already too...


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I've never had problems with hook ups with my clicker on using circle hooks  THE CATKING !!!


----------

